# This is an unusual travel hazard. And somewhat freaky.



## Warrigal (Aug 14, 2014)

Before I fly next time I want shake the pilot's hand. Both of them.



> *Artificial arm of British pilot comes off during Flybe plane landing*
> 
> Posted     16 minutes agoThu 14 Aug 2014, 6:38pm
> 
> ...


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2014)

Forewarned is forearmed!


----------



## oldman (Aug 14, 2014)

As a retired pilot, you don't want to know what I think.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 14, 2014)

As an ex USAF  B-26 Martin Marauder pilot, you don't want to know what I think either.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2014)

As a non- pilot, I'm thinking what oldman and Falcon are thinking.


----------



## oldman (Aug 14, 2014)

Falcon said:


> As an ex USAF  B-26 Martin Marauder pilot, you don't want to know what I think either.



Falcon.....Were you in WW II?


----------



## Falcon (Aug 14, 2014)

oldman said:


> Falcon.....Were you in WW II?



Yes, Oldman,  In the ETO; Bombed the $*it out of the Nazis.   Fun, fun, fun !


----------



## oldman (Aug 14, 2014)

Have you flown since the war? Did you fly any commercial jets?


----------



## Falcon (Aug 14, 2014)

A little;  rented a few Cessnas and Tri Pacers, but no jets.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 14, 2014)

Still ... no arm done.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2014)

oldman said:


> As a retired pilot, you don't want to know what I think.



I do ..I'd like to hear what another pilot thinks about this ...I'm sure lots of us would be interested in hearing  an ex commercial pilots' view


----------



## oldman (Aug 15, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I do ..I'd like to hear what another pilot thinks about this ...I'm sure lots of us would be interested in hearing  an ex commercial pilots' view



I have to admit that I cheated a little by looking up the incident and reading the entire report.

Without going into a list of "what could have gone wrong', my main concern at this point is the condition of the aircraft. The incident report stated that "the pilot lost control'. That statement in of itself should have raised a red flag and the company then to state that the passengers were in no danger, in my opinion, is probably not true. Take offs and landings are the most crucial part of any flight. The statement also listed that the landing was a hard bump followed by a bounce. The company then reports that there was no damage to the aircraft. That statement is also disingenuous. Unless that aircraft is taken out of service and the engineering group or mechanics spread a dye over the critical parts of the airplane's skin and movable parts and some x-rays taken, how can they be so sure? Tiny stress fractures, which cannot be seen by the eye may have occurred. There have been incidents reported of aircraft suffering stress fractures and coming apart while in flight. 

This is just not a good situation and I wish them well for all future flights.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2014)

I had a feeling in my bones that you may explain something like that Oldman..very worrying I would say, but thanks for that. I do hope by now they've put all the checks in place you describe.


----------



## oldman (Aug 15, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I had a feeling in my bones that you may explain something like that Oldman..very worrying I would say, but thanks for that. I do hope by now they've put all the checks in place you describe.



Here in the states, the FAA and the NTSB would have to give the airline it's blessing before that aircraft would have flown again. I am sure that the same is true where you are, or at least lets hope so. (Different agencies, but you understand my point, I'm sure.)


----------



## oldman (Aug 15, 2014)

When I flew regional flights, I flew this aircraft. It has a very good safety record. The plane handles very nice, but the fact that wind may have been a factor is what concerns me


----------



## Susie (Sep 9, 2014)

Falcon: Fun, fun, fun! Glad you had a good time!
Walked thru "Magdeburg" after a bombing: Ruins, rats, dead people (women and children) buried in the cellars of the ruins.   Was 14 at the time, have never been able to erase it from my mind.        :sorrow:


----------

